# Emerald Crap for my Mantis Tank?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok i was gonna order some new things for my cleanup crew, but didnt run up enought of a bill so i need to find something to add to my order... (this is for my 10 gallon mantis)

My tank currently has

3 red legged herms
2 blue legged herms
1 turbo snail
2 astreae snails

I was gonna order 4 cerith, 3 nassarius, and 4 nerite, but that didnt total to the minimum order on liveaquaria.com so i was thinking about adding an emerald crab to the order...

Would he be ok... I want to make sure b4 I order him...

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

i always thought all inverts were at risk of the mantis but i have read stories where the mantis don't attack a cuc who was there before it was introduced. Maybe it is like how you add your aggrisive fish last because the passive fish already have there reign over the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I have no idea about the crab, and I'm sorry for the pointless post, but I like the title of this thread...lol


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if the ciliata would be able to defend itself against that crab. I'm not sure if that crab would try to attack the shrimp. If it wouldn't attack the shrimp, then I don't see why not..


----------

